# OrangePi PC (allwinner h3)



## SergeSJ (Dec 9, 2015)

Please help with the installation of FreeBSD on the OrangePi PC


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2015)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm


----------



## SergeSJ (Dec 9, 2015)

I did not find the information on this link https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm for Allwinner H3, only Allwinner A10/A20.
I do not understand how to create a boot exactly for Allwinner H3.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm not sure if the Allwinner H3 is supported so this may or may not work. But a good starting point would probably be to follow the instructions for a "regular" Raspberry Pi.


----------



## SergeSJ (Dec 9, 2015)

Thank you, I have read the instructions for a Raspberry Pi, they broadcom processors. As far as I understand the boot on Allinner H3 is very different from even their series A10 / A20. Therefore, the question asked in this forum, maybe someone else has achievements for Allwinner H3.


----------



## protocelt (Dec 9, 2015)

You could also ask this question on the ARM mailing list: https://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-arm


----------



## SergeSJ (Dec 9, 2015)

Thank you. I posted a question on the freebsd-arm mailing list.


----------



## ronaldlees (Dec 10, 2015)

The H3 looks interesting, and is a little faster than the A10/A20 cubie stuff (1.2 GHz).  They're calling it a "budget entry" targeted to home entertainment.  Anyway, it looks like the SDK for the H3 was released only a few months ago, so it'll probably be a little while before the "FreeBSD BSF" port stuff can be put together.  If you're in a hurry, NetBSD usually manages to get a machine port assembled before your morning pancakes are done. Someone here needs to hire those guys.


----------

